# New Free Audio from WSC: "Office Hours"



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 17, 2009)

*New Free Audio (and Free Books) from WSC: "Office Hours"*



_Office Hours_ is a new podcast from WSC. It's a monthly (and sometimes more frequent) interview with WSC faculty. The preview program is up now and features clips from some of the shows. You can subscribe via iTunes or via RSS or listen on the website. 

To encourage you to subscribe and listen we're giving away five free gift packages during Season One. You must listen to play along.

We hope you are as encouraged by _Office Hours_ as we were producing it.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 17, 2009)

bump

you can send feedback, questions, and show ideas to [email protected]


----------



## ubermadchen (Aug 17, 2009)

Yay! I'm so excited about this podcast!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 17, 2009)

There's an Office Hours poll up now at the HB:


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you for this post! I have added the feed to my google home page. Looking forward to some excellent discussions.

"Season I of Office Hours introduces you to the faculty of WSC through personal,
30-minute interviews, discussing biblical and exegetical questions, historical and theological questions, pastoral matters, and Christian living. "


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 17, 2009)

OK, I'll try another podcast 

Update: I subscribed & got the 15 minute intro with no problem through iTunes. Waiting for the first podcast to come in.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 18, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> OK, I'll try another podcast



Thanks Rich. 

It's free! I hope you'll be encouraged by it. I found the interviews very edifying.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 18, 2009)

I will give it a shot brother


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 19, 2009)

I appreciate the work of the WSC faculty and will enjoy this as well! Thanks!


----------



## Josiah (Aug 19, 2009)

I am on vacation in California and dont have anything to listen to this audio with but I look forward to it when I get home! Thank Dr. Clark.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the response and encouragement. The number of clicks in the first two days has been good. Response has been positive. 

We're in the process of recording two new interviews this week. Tomorrow, Dv, I'm talking with a Reformed Church planter in Turkey where the number of Christians is growing despite significant hostility (remember the murder of the Christians in Malatya). 

On Friday, Dv, I'm sitting down with our director of admissions (Mark MacVey) and with a new student from Alabama and two current students (one transferred from another sem and the other is from Detroit) to talk about becoming a student at WSC. Not sure when these will "air" (stream?) but watch for them in future.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 19, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> _Office Hours_ is a new podcast from WSC. It's a monthly (and sometimes more frequent) interview with WSC faculty. The preview program is up now and features clips from some of the shows. You can subscribe via iTunes or via RSS or listen on the website.
> 
> To encourage you to subscribe and listen we're giving away five free gift packages during Season One. You must listen to play along.
> 
> We hope you are as encouraged by _Office Hours_ as we were producing it.



I have tried to download the podcast three times now and every time my Firefox browser starts opening new tabs. There are thirty or forty new tabs open before I can get my computer shut off. Any one else having trouble?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 19, 2009)

Yikes!

No reports of trouble yet.

Have you tried the iTunes link? 

What are you using as your feed (RSS) reader?

Could it be your settings for pop-up windows or some such?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I look forward to listening!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 24, 2009)

Only one week til the first two full programs are released. 

Coming up later in the year: Just completed an interviews with a Reformed Turkish church planter.

Just finished some interviews with current students and with our admissions director. That program (53 min!) should be out in September.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ExGentibus (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks great! I subscribed in iTunes and downloaded the preview.


----------



## discipulo (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds Great. Looking forward to hear it!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 25, 2009)

César! It's good to see you around again.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 25, 2009)

Madcow said:


> Thanks!



I'm very moooved by your support but I'll try not to milk this gag until I kick the bucket lest I be udderly embarrassed.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 26, 2009)

Only 5 days left before the first two episodes of Office Hours. Have you subscribed?


----------



## CNJ (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep I subscribed this morning before I even read this post. I clicked on your Avitar and somehow I got there before I read this. 
Cordially,


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Carol! 



CNJ said:


> Yep I subscribed this morning before I even read this post. I clicked on your Avitar and somehow I got there before I read this.
> Cordially,


----------



## ubermadchen (Aug 26, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Only 5 days left before the first two episodes of Office Hours. Have you subscribed?





Psh. I subscribed the first day.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 26, 2009)

I subscribed and am excited for it.


----------



## WarrenInSC (Aug 26, 2009)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Madcow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Would that be a Prelactorian, Postlactorian, or Realized Lactorian stance?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 29, 2009)

You forgot a-lactarian!



WarrenInSC said:


> R. Scott Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Madcow said:
> ...



-----Added 8/29/2009 at 04:44:44 EST-----

More seriously, through a technical glitch, a bit like the balloon at the end of the Wizard of Oz going up, the first two episodes of _Office Hours _were released early. We've had nine winners so far but there's one to go. If you haven't subscribed and listened, it's not too late. 

Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

I was wondering what was going on... 

I thought I had misheard the release date.


----------



## pilgrim2 (Aug 30, 2009)

This is Great! Thanks.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for listening. 

Latest info here.

Office Hours Episodes One and Two Released (We have 10 Winners!) Heidelblog


----------

